

Show HN: Experiment on unscatter.com, only showing result details on hover - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=obama

======
jrussbowman
Looking for love it or hate, and would be really helpful if you can tell me
why in either case.

If the "obama" search offends or annoys anyone, sorry. I use that search a lot
because it's usually pretty active and a good way to test how fresh of results
I'm getting.

Thanks ahead of time for anyone who replies this late (well late Eastern
time). I'm off to bed after banging on the site most of the night. I'll check
replies tomorrow afternoon/evening when I can get online. Got a busy family
day.

